# "The Sound of Braid Stripping in the Morning"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Water levels have finally risen and gained some stability moving into April and that's signalling transitions in coming days. Transitions mean doing things differently and making adjustments that keep bending rods. With the water rise, Capt. Chris C. flew into the Trout on Saturday with Mike R. and guests taking solid fish to 20". I found fish pushing deeper into the back country in an attempt to "get shallower" with undulations in the feeding patterns as the environment changed. Mid week, water levels were still on the low side and Scott C. and guests lit up the Black Drum and Redfish taking solid fish of both species and full limits. Terry P. and guests experienced similar fishing as water levels began to rise with east and southeast winds building ahead of the front on Sunday.

*Pre-front Peak*

Brad S. and his wife Kelly hit the toughest part of the transition with water levels ramped up and winds laying down. The pair lit up the Black Drum early taking full limits. Redfish never showed while we were working the Black Drum over and I knew that meant something was up with the Redfish bite. About mid-day we hit a big wind shift out of the North and things cooled down and overcast conditions lingered. That stalling cool front sent the fish into a coma and despite locating massive herds, "the bite was off". We stayed with it hard managing four nice Redfish along the way while releasing another 8 to 10 solid Black Drum. Great days and epic fishing with great people.

Like us on *Facebook* and Pin us on *Pinterest* and we promise to "love you back"! Come see us when you get a chance.

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Water Continues Falling*

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Water levels continued to fall today despite a more southeasterly wind direction. Temperature warmed up a little but water temperatures have been knocked back a bit. Add the full moon on approach and mornings are going to get predictably "dicey". Fishing with Larry K. and his grandson on Day 2 of their trip today found a reasonable bite through 9:30am then we hit a big flat spot. Yound Andy managed to outpace his grandpa taking a couple of nice slot fish before raring back on a bruising 31.5" beast. Despite fish concentration on pools and swales, we found tight lips prevailed through mid-day. We finally hit the last "agreeable" fish in a fallout location that was pretty much "shoulder to shoulder" with solid Redfish. Black Drum continue to be elusive and will probably remain so until water levels rise another 6" or so.

Trout water is really low and pretty much shredded at present over oyster shell and back lake venues aren't faring much better. I'm sure those interested in a mud slogging wade approach can find a few with plastics over grass, however.

Like us on *Facebook* and Pin us on *Pinterest* and we promise to "love you back"! Come see us when you get a chance.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
**www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------

